

Where do you meet founders? - seannamusgrave

Heya, I&#x27;m a software developer that just moved to the bay. I&#x27;d like to meet more founder-type people to shoot the shit with but also because it seems like working in a team would be the way to go. Would you have any advice?
======
andymoe
Focus on your interests. Maybe go to some meetup groups. You are probably
asking the wrong question.

